
Doom Creator John Carmack Honoured with Bafta - Audiophilip
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-35992991
======
iopuy
If anyone is interested in Carmack's backstory I recommend picking up a copy
of "Masters of Doom: How Two Guys Created an Empire and Transformed Pop
Culture." It was published in 2004 so don't expect any of the newer stuff he
has done but it is quite the read.

~~~
Cheyana
It's on my shelf right now, two books away from Soul of a New Machine. Been
meaning to give Where Wizards Stay Up Late a try next.

~~~
unixhero
Read it now, best thing ever.

------
zevets
I'm fascinated that Carmack thinks Quake 3 is overlooked. At least among the
people I know, Quake 3 is considered the best multiplayer arena shooter of all
time.

~~~
Godel_unicode
Unreal Tournament was the best. Hall of Giants for the win, still the best CTF
map ever.

~~~
unixhero
I always loved Facing Worlds, and still do:)

------
unixhero
I met Romero yesterday, so stoked! :)
[http://imgur.com/iHbjCcB](http://imgur.com/iHbjCcB)

------
jheriko
I really do think its overdue. :)

I owe a lot of my knowledge and understanding to having trawled through,
building, modifying, cleaning up, refactoring or repurposing a lot of the
publically available codes for Quake 1/2/3.

Truly an inspiration as a programmer.

------
endergen
I looked up John's net worth. Apparently it's 40M. That surprises me, I would
have thought given his involvement in the success of putting Oculus on the map
that he would have made out way better from the Facebook acquisition.

~~~
voltagex_
Above say, 5M does it matter? At that point you don't have to work another day
in your life if you don't want to.

~~~
dzdt
Yes. For about a decade Carmack funded a significant amateur space rocket
effort -- Armadillo Aerospace. That shut down because of lack of money to
devote to the project. See [http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/08/john-
carmacks-8m-pipe...](http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/08/john-
carmacks-8m-pipe-dream-meets-reality-armadillo-aerospace-on-life-support/) He
reached $8 million put in before reaching the decision that was too expensive
for a hobby.

~~~
voltagex_
Good point, thanks for reminding me about Armadillo.

------
tombert
I love Doom, but what I've always respected about Carmack is the fact that he
actively tries to get better by learning all the time.

This guy could easily have just learned C and called it "done", and no one
would judge him for it. Instead, he's giving speeches talking about how cool
Lisp and Haskell are and that he thinks functional is the way to go.

Whether or not he's right about that is a matter of preference, but I think
it's cool that he's not content with "knowing enough".

------
Sarkie
I love Carmack.

I love Masters of Doom.

Even the fact his bow tie is messed up, is classic John Carmack.

------
eps
BAFTA is British Academy of Film and Television Awards.

~~~
Angostura
British Academy of Film and Television Arts actually

~~~
eps
Whoops, indeed it is. Thought one thing, typed another :-|

------
andyidsinga
time to update .plan

[edit: and totally deserved]

